# I use to like John Wayne



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Now that I see his picture after every other post I am getting a little conditioned.....
Just funnnun ya Bart! Keep your shirt on.......

I just purchased the new Mossback elk DVD and I was hoping to see Bart in action. Watched the whole thing twice and could not see him on the feature presentation. Then I went to the section called “To big to be on the wide screen,” and there he was big as life. Boy am I glade that I wasn’t the one who suggested to flip him the bird at the expo....woosh...he looks more like gentle ben....

Bart, How do I get my DVD autographed?


Keep up the good work......Bigbr


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Hes not that big. :mrgreen: Its all about the camera angle. You know like sitting back a foot or so behind the animal to make it look bigger. j/k While I wouldn't want to have to fight him. He's probably more bark than bite.  -oOo-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I wouldn't hurt a fly. *\-\* 

I hate cameras, and am always getting in trouble with mullet man because I don't get enough footage. I get too caught up in the action to remember to turn the vid on. O|* At least that is the excuse I give the boss man. :mrgreen: He should thank me for not being in there more and running some great elk footage.


----------

